# my first fixed wheel bike... budget £500 ish any suggestions ?



## cycling fisherman (21 Nov 2009)

I have been looking at this felt which is due to be launched in january...

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Felt_Dispatch_2010/5360045931/

opinions ? 

or further suggestions ?

thankyou.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2009)

On-One have a special offer at the moment on the excellent Pompino - £499.

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/NEW____On-One_Pompino_Fixed_Gear_Build.html


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Nov 2009)

They're both nice bikes but for looks the Felt edges it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colinr (22 Nov 2009)

I don't know what the specs really mean but the Felt looks very nice. As do the Specialized Langster, Kona Paddy Wagon and Genesis Flyer. IMHO of course.


----------



## irontam (22 Nov 2009)

...or build yourself one and go on holiday with the spare 400 notes.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Nov 2009)

A word to the wise...friend of mine had a Genesis Flyer...for all of two months. Nice new fixies are scrote magnets...


----------



## robin IX (25 Nov 2009)

irontam said:


> ...or build yourself one and go on holiday with the spare 400 notes.



+1 I built up mine for a hundred squids. Go for the holiday.


----------



## Cranks (28 Nov 2009)

Build your own

Or

Focale Relax, stylish


----------



## Ashtrayhead (19 Dec 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> They're both nice bikes but for looks the Felt edges it for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I've decided that I will get one! I already own a Felt Z80 road bike and it is the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden, so I'm hoping the Dispatch will be similar. Being an old bugger prone to back aches I am very impressed with the Felt and have only changed the saddle.

And they look good!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Dec 2009)

Looks fine to me!
Takes mudguards and a rack if required and a good price for ht=ydroformed frame and carbon fork. Many won't take full guards and IMO fixies are great winter bikes.
Pompino's excellent too.
I also like the Pearson Touche.

As others said if you can find a good cheap donor bike, DIY is cheapest, but good donors are now hard to find since fixies became so trendy. 10 years ago you could hardly give old 531 road-bikes away, now reasonable condition ones are getting costly.
Give one a test-ride, it all looks fine.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (4 Jan 2010)

I've just ordered my Felt from Evans, with 10% off in their January sale!


----------



## Farky (5 Jan 2010)

I've not long had a Langster and I really like it. I used to have an Allez to commute on and when the weather was nice I used to take my Viner but at the moment, if the sun is out, the Viner doesn't even get a look in for the commute! I find the langster easy to ride, quick and it handles well IMO. In terms of commuting, it's converted me to a fixed!!


----------



## Farky (5 Jan 2010)

I've not long had a Langster and I really like it. I used to have an Allez to commute on and when the weather was nice I used to take my Viner but at the moment, if the sun is out, the Viner doesn't even get a look in for the commute! I find the langster easy to ride, quick and it handles well IMO. In terms of commuting, it's converted me to a fixed!!


----------



## Ashtrayhead (5 Feb 2010)

My Despatch has arrived and I've managed to get it set up for a try-out tomorrow! It looks lovely, and it's very light!


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Feb 2010)

Looking at a Langster myself if the boss allows another bike ! One keeps teasing me in Evans.....i wish it would'nt !!!


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Feb 2010)

Ashtrayhead said:


> My Despatch has arrived and I've managed to get it set up for a try-out tomorrow! It looks lovely, and it's very light!



So when do we get the full report on how it performs as we already know it looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2010)

irontam said:


> ...or build yourself one and go on holiday with the spare 400 notes.



Or not, and double that budget 

Was out the other week with a guy on the older Felt Dispatch (white) - nice bikes, and they were on my shortlist last year.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (9 Mar 2010)

About time I updated with my opinions on my Despatch.........

I've been out on it a few times now, but only ridden it singlespeed and not fixed yet! I think I'll give that a go next week as I think I'm ready for the transition! I am very pleasantly surprised at how well I've taken to not having gears, and have to admit that I was fearing the worst on hills, but I seem to be able to get up hills a bit faster than I can on a geared bike. Maybe it's because I have to make the extra effort and also that my pedalling tecnique has improved, or because the bike is that much lighter. All in all, the hills have not been a struggle at all and I'm now looking forward to the challenge of them.

On the flat I find it difficult at the moment to get up a very fast cadence to increase the speed, which is not to say that it is slow or sluggish, far from it, but it's just me adapting and using different leg muscles I think. At first I was automatically going for gears to get a bit faster but now the legs do the work!

As for the handling, it has carbon forks and it goes where you point it and it feels quite forgiving on the rough surfaces that are everywhere now. The saddle isn't too bad but I'll soon swap that over for my Selle SMP hybrid. Otherwise it's as comfortable as my other Felt. It's quiet too, not having the gears whirring all the time.

All in all, I'm very pleased with it and glad I bought it as I think it's definitely improved my pedalling technique, made me put more effort into a ride without over-exertion and I'm no longer in fear of hills. 

The next task is to ride it fixed, so I'll take it out on Sunday for a spin!


----------



## hobo (10 Mar 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Mar 2010)

Ashtrayhead said:


> On the flat I find it difficult at the moment to get up a very fast cadence to increase the speed, which is not to say that it is slow or sluggish, far from it, but it's just me adapting and using different leg muscles I think.


According to the spec on the evans site, you have a 39 ring at the front and a 16 on the back...that's not the highest gear, so I'm not surprised you have difficulty going fast on the flat. Intriguingly, if the evans site is to be believed, the fixed sprocket is a 15, which will give you a bit more grunt. 

Enjoy the bike!


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Mar 2010)

yep langster is 42x16 and at times on the flat I find it not enough, steep hills a different matter


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2010)

I ride 48x15 thats plenty fast on the flat!


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Mar 2010)

The One True road fixie gear is 72" in old money (more like 70" on 700c tyres), frequently 48 x 18, although 42 x 16 is the same thing. It gets you up and down most things, certainly in London where most fixies seem to live.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Mar 2010)

42 x 16 on 700s is what I ride in London, and it's fast enough to outrun _almost_ anyone. I say almost 'cos some bugger on a wasp-coloured Condor beat me t'other day - first head to head I've lost since I got the bike 9 months ago, but I just couldn't spin any faster!


----------



## Ashtrayhead (12 Mar 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']According to the spec on the evans site, you have a 39 ring at the front and a 16 on the back...that's not the highest gear, so I'm not surprised you have difficulty going fast on the flat. Intriguingly, if the evans site is to be believed, the fixed sprocket is a 15, which will give you a bit more grunt. 

Enjoy the bike![/QUOTE]


Cheers! I'm really pleased with it and, strangely, not overly bothered about the flat speed because I'm glad that I'm finding the hills and slopes not as daunting as I expected. What I intend to do is ride it for a few weeks and then take out the one of my geared bikes to compare and contrast!


----------

